# Short info ...



## tjaldur (Mar 1, 2008)

I have been boating since childhood in the family-boat, as boating and skiing are the two major pastimes in Norway. Finally got my own ship in the early eighties, but fell unconditionally in love with a 37 feet, wooden gaff-rigged ketch in 2000, a rebuilt fishing-ship. The ship and I are probably stuck together for the rest of my life, in the most enduring and stable relationship I have ever had, as opposed to my wives, the suitors for wooden ships are decreasing. 

Having sailed the waters between the Scandinavian countries (Skagerrak, Kattegat and The Eastern seas) the last thirty years, which by some stretch of imagination may be considered ocean sailing, time has now come to sail the Atlantic ocean. This being possible because I now am retired. So I plan to sail to the Caribbeans this summer.

I joined the sailnet community partly because I want to upgrade my English vocabulary to also include the navigational nomenclature. But I am as well hoping to enlarge my contact with sailors of older wooden ships. That expectation has not really been met so far, it seems that I belong to the threatened species of the last 500 wooden ship sailors in the world?


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

tjaldur,
I think we have more fun here and you might expand your English vocabulary in areas unanticipated but you may find this forum of interest as well.
The WoodenBoat Forum


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Well...I actually bought a wooden boat before the one I have now...But the seller and the boat disappeared and so did my money...So I could have easily been #501...

I like wood boats...allot..Your trip sounds exciting...and your use of English is probably better then mine and half of NY city's...


----------



## Lion35 (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to Sailnet! I believe I'm number 365 of the 500. This is a great forum but Sailaway21 is right if you're specifically looking for the remaining 498 wood boat nuts out there they are on the woodenboat forum. 

Your Engilsh is very good! Enjoy the forum.


----------



## tjaldur (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I am trying to be registered, but it takes its time. In the meantime I invite you to see some pictures from the "Wooden boat Festival" in Norway:

Risør Trebåtfestival


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

tj,
Great photos! Thanks for posting them and best of luck to you.


----------



## Lion35 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice photos! Thanks it looks like a great time.


----------



## Z400Central (Mar 25, 2008)

Wives? How many?


----------



## tjaldur (Mar 1, 2008)

Four, sequentially that is. With an average of ten years with each.


----------

